

Managers - We Know Nothing about Our Teams - carusen
http://blog.brodzinski.com/2010/06/know-nothing-about-teams.html

======
eitally
If you are so stressed out that someone on your team will leave, then you're
not doing an adequate job of eliminating single points of failure.

~~~
eitally
I recognized this would be inflammatory and should have qualified that it
doesn't scale downward well and I know this is a startup-focused community. In
larger teams, and my own case -- directing a group of 60 -- I firmly believe
this to be true.

